# NW Indiana or Chicagoland Trainer



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello - 

I have been on the never ending search for a trainer or German Shepherd training club in my area, and was hoping maybe someone had a suggestion. Just looking for basic Ob right now and socialization.

We live in North West Indiana, but would be willing to travel to Chicago. The only problem is that with working full time and an hour drive each way to Chicago the training schedule would have to fit in.

If anyone has ideas, please let me know and I will check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.gsdtcchgo.com/training.html

They have drop in classes ($6 each) on Sundays and Thursday evening


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

What is Beginning Novice?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thursday evening would work great!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://tristark9.com/ is in Edwardsburg, MI just north of the IN border
I train with Roni and she is very knowledgeable.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

